# An Alternative Reality #214



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

We are guessing everyone is suffering from election fatigue. After November 3rd we may wake up in an alternative reality. Right will be wrong, up will be down and dogs and cats maybe living together in sin. So to prepare you for what might happen we have crafted this show, with the help of a couple of friends.

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2020-11-02T22_08_40-08_00


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Fang and his buddy made a great show. 

For some reason, I’m craving a cup of Earl Grey.


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Entertaining stuff...but now I am going to be thinking with a brit accent all day lol

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I'll give you guys a listen on the way into the office this morning.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Bump. 

Y’all listen to Fang and his buddy. You’re going to enjoy it.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Golly, I say that was brilliant! Brexit going wrong, you say? Crikey, I'll fancy a spot of tea and a bit of pound cake in that case...


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Bump.
> 
> Y'all listen to Fang and his buddy. You're going to enjoy it.


That's not Fang and his buddy. It's not Denton and Not Sasquatch doing Not Their Show.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Don’t forget it’s NOT your intro either!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The “Not” show is the best show.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Congratulations to The Denton and Sas show for getting into the Apple Podcast charts (in U.K. and New Zealand)!

Rank #228 in News Commentary

The only way is up!

https://chartable.com/podcasts/denton-and-sasquatch-show

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

fangfarrier said:


> Congratulations to The Denton and Sas show for getting into the Apple Podcast charts (in U.K. and New Zealand)!
> 
> Rank #228 in News Commentary
> 
> ...


Enjoyed the show and your perspective. Damn, you guys like your tea. Oh, and For the record, up is the only direction the Squatch and Denton could go. :vs_lol:


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Woohoo

Denton and Sasquatch Show - the #87th top podcast!*

* in News Commentary**

** in .... New Zealand!

https://chartable.com/podcasts/denton-and-sasquatch-show










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

